# Is this Particular Wing Chun Lineage Effective/Legitimate?



## jurat13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I recently relocated to another state and plan to visit and a few martial arts schools in my new location. I just discovered that I may be able to  receive private instruction in Wing Chun in my area. The instructor is in the Duncan Leung/Doc Savage lineage.

Can anyone tell me about the Duncan Leung/Doc Savage lineage? I guess I am looking for the usual information that one seeks when asking about lineage: Are the instructors skilled, can they be traced to Yip Man, do they teach a legitimate, effective Wing Chun, etc?

I apologize in advance for my Wing Chun ignorance.  I also apologize in advance if the mere fact of me asking this question offends anyone.  I just don't know a lot about Wing Chun.  

Thanks for your help.

Respectfully,

Walter


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 10, 2008)

Not all styles can trace themselves to Yip Man, there was Wing Chun before him, and they teach something a little differnit then him. Still effective, of course.


----------



## vankuen (Apr 10, 2008)

Duncan Leung is a good line.  He trained alongside Bruce Lee back in the day.  The guy's direct student's are typically very good.  

Are you located in FWB florida or close to it?  That's where Doc Savage is.  He's the ONLY person in that town that teaches wing chun.  Try to google of his stuff and make your own assessment.  Or better yet here is his website: http://www.executive-fitness.com/html/wing_chun_kung_fu.html.  It's a legitimate line if that's what your worried about.

I have my own opinions on his skill and personality and for what it's worth, I didn't train under him when I had the chance being stationed in Florida.  Leung goes out there from time to time to seminar though.


----------



## jurat13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Where can I find the Cuong Nhu guys in Tallahassee, FL?  I contacted them using the info on the website, but have not heard from any of them?


----------



## jurat13 (Apr 10, 2008)

vankuen,

I am in tallahassee, fl.  Stan Warden is the instructor I can study with in tallahassee.  He studied under Doc Savage.

I appreciate your insights.  It sounds like you can give me more though.  That's exactly what I am asking for.  I want your opinion and others as well.  I will make my own assessment, but I still want your opinion if you are willing to give it.  E-mail me at jurat13@yahoo.com, if you would rather give your opinions privately.

Thanks,

Walter


----------



## vankuen (Apr 11, 2008)

Sometimes certain things shouldn't be said in public, as word gets around nowadays much faster and of course then the pissing matches start and so forth.  Nonetheless, I've never been one to say something behind someone's back that I wouldn't say to their face.  

Basically, when I talked to the guy he came across as a cocky SOB and his son was even worse; and he honestly seemed to believe it was a "priveledge" to study under him.  From what I saw of the students, they didn't look to be all that good either.  But it's not like I trained with him, so my finite experience may not be indicitive of his true measure.  So try things out with this guy, and see if you like it.  You'll know by the person's performance whether or not they are worth your time.

And just for ***** and giggles, I sent you an email w/ a clip of the class.


----------



## brocklee (Apr 11, 2008)

vankuen said:


> Sometimes certain things shouldn't be said in public, as word gets around nowadays much faster and of course then the pissing matches start and so forth.  Nonetheless, I've never been one to say something behind someone's back that I wouldn't say to their face.
> 
> Basically, when I talked to the guy he came across as a cocky SOB and his son was even worse; and he honestly seemed to believe it was a "priveledge" to study under him.  From what I saw of the students, they didn't look to be all that good either.  But it's not like I trained with him, so my finite experience may not be indicitive of his true measure.  So try things out with this guy, and see if you like it.  You'll know by the person's performance whether or not they are worth your time.
> 
> And just for ***** and giggles, I sent you an email w/ a clip of the class.



Very nice way to get the information out there without causing a ruckus.


----------



## jurat13 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks vankuen, I understand what you mean.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 11, 2008)

jurat13 said:


> Where can I find the Cuong Nhu guys in Tallahassee, FL? I contacted them using the info on the website, but have not heard from any of them?


 
The website should list there email and phone number. If not, you could probably just go up to the school. each Dojo does there own thing though. I'll email you the info you need.


----------



## jurat13 (Apr 11, 2008)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## igillman (Apr 15, 2008)

Just for the record. Doc Savage was a character created by Lester Dent (writing under the name Kenneth Robeson) in the 1930's. He was sort of an Indiana Jones type character.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doc_Savage

I have read a bunch of his stories and they are pretty much the standard pulp fiction stories with the heroes and the villains taking place in exotic locations with mysteries to be solved and clues to be followed.


----------

